# To spasm or not to spasm



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

I am confused about using anti-spasmatic. I have history of slow transit and constipation problems. After GYN abdominal surgery in 2000, these problems became severe. Now my colon is showing even slower motility. I wonder if it's due to the Hyoscyamine(Levsin) which I have been prescribed and taking lowest dose twice daily for the past year. If this med lessens colonic contractions,it seems it could havee cummulative effect. Had sigmoidoscopy, Barium enema x-ray in 2001 which were normal except for some redundancy in transverse and sigmoid colon. GI MD did colonscopy in July 2002 with sedation(Versed)but due to my severe pain each time he pushed air and moved scope, he could only get around to half of ascending colon. His conclusion was that I must have adhesions from GYN abdominal surgery.I saw GYN, had laparotomy in Sept. 2002 but there were no adhesions: all organs were free. This past Sunday I had to visit the ER because I had such pain in my appendix area(this is the third time but this was worst ever). I thought I might be passing a kidney/bladder stone. I am waiting for report from C-Scan and will see doctor on the 13th. Lab tests showed trace of blood in urine, that I was dehydrated, and low in potassium. I am drinking lots of water, and not taking the Hyoscyamine. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I get that same type of pain-where you can't move for sometimes hours! It's awful! It does feel like your appendix-sometimes its on my left side too. I'm also on Levsin/SL-the kind you put under your tongue. The pain is caused from spasms and yes, levsin can constipate you. I just wish there was a drug taht could prevent these spasms and not just take them to calm them down. I WISHHHHHHH!


----------

